# Forellen-Montage



## Agua Desconocido (20. Juni 2011)

Ich werde im Juli am Doubs in Frankreich sein und wollte dort möglicherweise Forellen angeln. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welche Montage am vielversprechendsten wäre. 
Was haltet ihr von dieser einfachen Feststellmontage? 







[/URL][/IMG]

Habe eine "preisgünstige" Angel von DAM und wollte so mit 0,25er mono angeln.


----------



## pite (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

Die abgebildtete Montage ist in Ordnung.Ist halt eine normale
Posenmontage.Oftmals ist es aber fängiger den Köder (z.B.  power-
bait) zu schleppen.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

hi 
meiner meinung nach klappt diese einfache montage bestimmt ich hab selber an 
dem forellenteich unseres vereins mit ihr gefischt und dabei viel erfolg gehabt.
an deiner stelle würde ich es auch mit einer anderen rute mit spinner oder ähnlichem probieren. die schnur müsste für forellen eigentlich auch ausreichend sein aber die rute kenn ich nicht und kann demnach auch nichts zu ihr sagen.
ist zwar noch eine weile hin - wünsch dir aber jetzt schon viele fische und petri heil.
kannst ja dann einen bericht von deiner angeltour machen
viele grüße
braisedbeef


----------



## Agua Desconocido (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

Danke für die Tipps,


oh Gott meine Rute zu nennen, trau ich mich ja fast gar nicht  
Das ist eine Dam Onliner Tele Spin, hab ich günstig bei Amazon bekommen, nachdem meine vorherige kaputt gegangen ist. War wirklich billig, aber ich brauchte Ersatz und schwamm auch nicht gerade im Geld.
Aber ich denke mal, dass es auch damit möglich sein wird, Fische zu fangen...


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*



Agua Desconocido schrieb:


> War wirklich billig, aber ich brauchte Ersatz und schwamm auch nicht gerade im Geld.




Hier muss sich niemand für sein Gerät schämen oder Gründe nennen warum er ein billigeres Gerät gekauft hat. Hauptsache Du vertraust Deinem Gerät und fängst damit Fische, alles andere ist egal. 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Firehawk81 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hier muss sich niemand für sein Gerät schämen oder Gründe nennen warum er ein billigeres Gerät gekauft hat. Hauptsache Du vertraust Deinem Gerät und fängst damit Fische, alles andere ist egal.
> 
> Gruß Toxe



|good:#r|good:


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

mit ner telespin kannst du auch kleine mepsspinner fischen sofern diese erlaubt sind. oder spiromontage und schleppen mit bienenmade oder teig.


----------



## hennesgeissbock (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*



Agua Desconocido schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps,
> 
> 
> oh Gott meine Rute zu nennen, trau ich mich ja fast gar nicht
> ...



Wie andere auch schon geschrieben haben. Deine Rute ist vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Ich beschreib das mal so.... Manche haben ein altes Handy - und welch Wunder - damit kann man tatsächlich telefonieren. Andere können dagegen gar nicht mehr ohne I-Phone. 
Auch Leute mit nem Käfer kommen von A nach B -  manche  nur mit nem Porsche.
Wichtig ist bei deinem Zeugs nur, dass es zu der beangelden Fischart vom Material her passt. (Schnurstärke, Tragkraft der Rute, Rollengrösse, Stelle, Köder, Montage usw.)
Lass dich von der Markenvielfalt und Preisen nicht verunsichern! 

Mein Opa zb. hat früher Hechte mit einer selbst geschnitzten Haselnussrute gefangen.

Und schämen muss sich nur derjenige welcher der Kiloweise Zeugs ans Wasser schleppt und dann von dir mit deiner "Billigrute" abgezogen wird.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*



Agua Desconocido schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal, dass es auch damit möglich sein wird, Fische zu fangen...


Es ist!


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

Wenn Du noch n bisschen Kohle hast, hol Dir doch noch eine Rute und mach ne Grundmontage draus mit auftreibenden Köder. (z.B. Power Bait mit Bienenmade kombiniert)

Bekommst vielleicht noch n anderen Fisch dran


----------



## Downbeat (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

mit der 025er Mono bist du gut bedient als "Allround-Schnur" und die Posenmontage ist für alles mögliche zu gebrauchen, also auch für Forellen.

Was die Onliner Tele Spin angeht, ich hab auch eine und gar kein Problem damit. Wenn man grad mal knapp bei Kasse ist und Angeln möchte macht man mit den Onliner Ruten nix falsch (besser als nicht zu angeln), da braucht sich keiner zu schämen.
Ich hab mit meiner (Tele Spin 30 in 1,80m) schon mehrere Forellen, Barsche etc. gefangen und nutze sich nach dem Kauf neuer Ruten immer noch gern als Rute für alle Fälle auf Trips wo nicht feststeht was passiert.


----------



## erT (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

Hab die Rute auch für den Forellenteich. Nur als Steckversion.
Ist absolut ausreichend um damit ne Pose ins Wasser zu setzen.
Bei der Montage/Köder musst du ausprobieren.
Oft erlebt, dass es auf Stand mit ner Made/Bienenmade gut funktioniert, manchmal aber auch nur geschleppt, dann z.B. mit Teig.
Die Schnur würde ich übrigens mal entschärfen und 5 hundertstel (oder mehr) runter gehen


----------



## Agua Desconocido (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

Cool, dann kann Frankreich ja kommen. Das mit der zweiten Route hatte ich auch überlegt, aber das wird knapp... Wir sind mehr als zwei Monate unterwegs, da brauch ich jeden Cent. Aber danach werde ich mich anglerisch etwas mehr ausstatten. Vielleicht auch mal ne Spinnrute oder so.


----------



## FoREllE 97 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

hey, die Dam Onliner Tele Spin hab ich auch. die is voll gail,jah?? ;D               angel auch mit 0,25ger auf forellen. brachst dir keine sorge zu machen,das hält. hab damit schon etliche forellen rausgeholt. petri


----------



## Agua Desconocido (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*



> die is voll gail,jah??



Na, das klingt überzeugt... wider allen Rechtschreibungsregeln


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

Boah 2 Monate angeltour da könnt man ja glatt ein wenig neidisch werden. 
Nee im ernst wünsch dir viel spaß und große Fische.
grüße und gute Fahrt
braisedbeef


----------



## reno ateportas (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

Wenn du die Pose ausbleien willst und es dir einfach machen willst nimm tropfenbleie z.b. 4 gr Pose 4gr Blei hab ich aus ne`r Angelwoche!


----------



## hennesgeissbock (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*



Agua Desconocido schrieb:


> Na, das klingt überzeugt... wider allen Rechtschreibungsregeln




Na, dass klingt überzeugt... wieder aller Rechtschreibregeln.

Der, der ohne Fehler werfe den ersten Stein!!!:q:q:q


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

*klugscheixxen an*

hier wird _das_ aber mit einem s geschrieben 

*klugscheixxen aus*

nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Downbeat (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

*klugscheixxen an*

das wider ist auch ohne e korrekt (sollen wir weiter machen|supergri)

*klugscheixxen aus*

ebenfalls nicht zu ernst nehmen 

PS: Ich hab grad keinen Stein, geht auch ein 75er Sargblei


----------



## hanzz (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen-Montage*

*klugscheixxen an*

Na das klingt _überzeugend_

*klugscheixxen aus*


Bitte ein Birnenblei, aber mit schmackes


----------

